# Had a small delivery from Newera.....



## Chris1983 (Dec 10, 2005)

Firstly I would like to thank to Matty and Miguel for their great customer service. I would definitely recomend them, and will be ordering more from them soon.

I had a couple of the smaller items arrive before Christmas via air freight, but wanted to wait until the rest turned up before posting any pics:

Here is my Fujimura Auto/Rocket Dancer Ti Strut Brace with Brake Cylinder Stopper:
















....and my Garage Defend Cooling Panel:









Some of the items were a bit big so I had to wait for them to be sent by container:
I could not believe how light this exhaust is, you can pick it up one handed, my girlfriend thought the box was empty when it was delivered.









































Hope you guys like the pictures, I also bought Abflug front and rear diffusers but haven't fitted these yet, will post some more pics up when they are done........


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

If you get a chance can you post some closer in pics of the brake stopper bit on the ti strut brace please?
Lovely pressys you have there mate!

Bob


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

I do like that strut brace! ... hmmm titaniummmm dribble dribble


----------



## Chris1983 (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm not sure if this will be any better, I have zoomed in on the original image on photobucket......


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Chris

your welcome & i appreciate the customer service feedback.

You ordered some really nice parts there. Amuse items are always lovely, the rocket dancer and abflug parts just set the car off

all of those parts are the top of their game interms of quality & fitment.

Rocket Dancer only make the braces to special order. Your the only one in the UK as far as im aware that has one. It weighs 1.6kg that brace 

(also available for R33.34 with the stopper as well)


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

You...must...make...a....video from that exhaust


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow great stuff, loving the amuse finish:bowdown1:

Do you also have a Amuse down pipe????


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

That ti strut bar is well sweet, how much did that cost ya mate


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Shane* said:


> That ti strut bar is well sweet, how much did that cost ya mate


bout £600


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Chris1983 said:


> I'm not sure if this will be any better, I have zoomed in on the original image on photobucket......


Thats awesome cheers buddy!
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

GD panel looks nice, but I can't see their badge, is it just the light?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

The badge on mine came seperate, (not stuck on) so you can decide where you want to stick it.
Maybe he hasnt got around to deciding yet? took me a few days!:chuckle:

bob


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Aha! I didn't realise that.
Long while since I had one (just ordered one for the R34:chuckle


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Some very nice parts, loving that strut brace!


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

wow! some luvly stuff there!
that exhaust is sweet!
i order loads of bits through matty32 and newera and always is good stuff!


----------



## KING87 (Sep 21, 2010)

Cant beat the note from Amuse exhausts.. Strut bar is a work of art congrats


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow, what a style, 1st class.
I just wonder when will I afford some of these... 
How much was the exhaust?


----------



## Chris1983 (Dec 10, 2005)

It would probably be better if you PM'd Matty for a price on the exhaust. 
It is absolutely stunning quality but they are not cheap.

The worst thing is that I have now developed a titanium fetish, I'm considering getting front pipes (the mrs is going to kill me :flame


----------



## Chris1983 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Had another delivery*

I ordered some more treats from Newera as I was getting fed up with the ugly bolt on Fog Light....










Off with the Old:









On with the new:

















As always, I can't fault the quality (but you would expect that as the lamps are made from new genuine nissan parts), and the customer service was spot on as always.

Cheers Guys


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

good work there Chris 

glad your happy with the service as always and the lights make a big difference


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

90mm Midori titanium-mmmm,mmmm!!! downpipe pipe on the way shortly Chris! 

Awesome workmanship on these, so best put on a coffee table for at least a couple of days before fitment.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its going to look like this

(but 90mm)

Midori should supply to us shortly


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

With some top bling I think you need to do a complete engine make over! Painted cam covers, new IC hoses, polish the paint work and fit one of those engine nut, bolt and washer kits.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

P3RV3RT said:


> With some top bling I think you need to do a complete engine make over! Painted cam covers, new IC hoses, polish the paint work and fit one of those engine nut, bolt and washer kits.


Agree!!!
Defo needs a Zealou5 Titanium bonnet prop!
:chuckle:
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

fourtoes said:


> Agree!!!
> Defo needs a Zealou5 Titanium bonnet prop!
> :chuckle:
> :thumbsup:
> bob


nooooo i want to be the only one.....ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Chris1983 (Dec 10, 2005)

Don't tempt me lol. That bonnet prop looks stunning.
How can I sneak one of those past the Mrs?


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

awesome parts


----------



## Jakobsen (Dec 19, 2007)

how big is that cat back system ? 90mm pipe ?? Great looking parts  Envy noo


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yep 90mm


----------



## Chris1983 (Dec 10, 2005)

I did a bit of tidying over the weekend ready for my lovely new parts,
my wiper arms were looking quite scruffy:









After a quick rub down, etch primer and paint:









and fitted with new blades - looking much better:









I got home from work today and found this little lot in the living room:









The Midori down pipes are stunning, the 90mm pipe looks huge!!!
Once again I can't believe how light Ti exhausts are!!!
I also managed to get some mint very low milage R33 N1 Turbos off of a mates car (as he has upgraded to bigger twins) :clap:

I can't wait to get all of this fitted now.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the midori front pipe is ace isnt it


----------



## Chris1983 (Dec 10, 2005)

All I can say is WOW, the car sounds mental with the Titanium downpipes.
I'll get a video up when the weather is a bit better.

The car seems to pick-up a lot quicker and gets on boost a lot sooner too.


----------

